# Fraternal organisations in central PT



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It's just occurred to me that after being here for a little over 5 years, I haven't heard of a single English speaking 'fraternal' organisation such as Oddfellows, Freemasons, Round Table or Rotary etc anywhere in the central zone. 

Does anyone know if any such organisations occur in the area and/or do we have any members of such organisations here please?

PM your answers if you prefer.


----------

